# H S Precision Remington SA Stock w/extras



## Arrow 4 (Dec 14, 2013)

If you saw my post in the Sniper section you'll know that I recently bought an AI AX stock for my Remington 700. So that leaves me with a stock to sell.

It's an H S Precision stock taken off my Remington 700 LTR in .308. I added the H S Precision drop box bottom metal and have 2- 4 round magazines for it. The stock has been bedded and painted Flat Dark Earth....fresh coat just applied.

I'd like to get $500 shipped or best reasonable offer out of it....if purchased new it would cost about $799

Thanks


----------



## Arrow 4 (Mar 5, 2014)

Still available and I need some cash so, $325 for the stock bottom metal and mags...or $250 for just the bottom metal and mags.

Thanks

Pat


----------



## pardus (Mar 5, 2014)

Might help if you post some photo's Pat.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Mar 21, 2014)

Sorry I have been off the net for a while...Stock, bottom metal and magazines are all sold.

Thanks


----------

